# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Bus.Earth.VN - Bản đồ xe bus trên Google Maps

## anhdgc

http://Bus.Earth.VN là website cung cấp bản đồ, và các tiện ích về xe bus dựa trên Google Maps. Giúp mọi người tiện lợi trong việc tra cứu, di chuyển bằng xe bus. Góp phần phát triển giao thông công cộng. 
Dữ liệu của website dựa trên sự giúp đỡ của các cơ quan, ban ngành và quan trọng nhất là sự chung tay xây dựng của cộng đồng. Mọi người đều có thể đăng kí tài khoản, xây dựng hoàn thiện tuyến xe mà mình biết rõ.
Có thể chia sẻ tuyến đường 
http://bus.earth.vn/hanoi/0/0/1/0/0/tuyen-xe/32-Giap-Bat-Nhon.bus 
http://bus.earth.vn/hanoi/0/0/2/0/0/tuyen-xe/49-Tran-Khanh-Du-KDT-My-Dinh-II.bus
Tìm đường đi giữa các điểm chờ
http://bus.earth.vn/hanoi/1/163/2/26/163/diem/Rap-Dan-Chu/duong-di/Dai-hoc-Quoc-Gia/Rap-Dan-Chu.bus
Do dữ liệu các tuyến đường chưa đầy đủ nên mong mọi người chung tay giúp đỡ.
Mọi góp ý xin thảo luận trong blog hoặc liên lạc theo thông tin 
Email: [email protected]
YM: vixibn

----------

